
Eighth-Grader Charged with Cybercrimes for Changing Teacher's Desktop Wallpaper - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/04/10/florida_middle_schooler_arrested_charged_with_hacking_cybercrimes.html
======
osxrand
What ever happened to educating people vs just lashing out and punishing?
There was a great teaching moment there (as well as learning moment for the
staff).

------
ianstallings
_" Even though some might say this is just a teenage prank, who knows what
this teenager might have done."_

Who knows. The implications are _scary_ :
[http://www.homelandsecureit.com/blog/2012/10/hackers-turn-
co...](http://www.homelandsecureit.com/blog/2012/10/hackers-turn-computer-
bomb/)

------
derekja
Insanity. I would never have made it with the kinds of asinine restrictions
today live under.

~~~
hackercurious
that makes 2 of us.

